# Anni Friesinger schwanger! „Wir freuen uns auf unser Baby“



## Mandalorianer (24 Feb. 2011)

*Anni Friesinger schwanger! „Wir freuen uns auf unser Baby“​*

*Das Glück ist perfekt: Anni Friesinger (34) bekommt ein Baby!

Unsere schöne Eisschnelllauf-Königin Anni Friesinger (34) und ihr Mann Ids Postma (37) werden Eltern.​*

Nun wollen wir es offiziell machen und unsere Freude teilen: Ich bin schwanger und diesen Sommer erwarten Ids und ich unser erstes Kind. Wir sind überglücklich und freuen uns auf die bevorstehende wunderbare Zeit und unser Baby“, teilt Anni Friesinger auf ihrer Homepage mit.

Im Juli 2010 hatte Anni nach ihrer mega-erfolgreichen Karriere (5 Medaillen bei Olympischen Spielen, 32 bei Weltmeisterschaften) ihren Rücktritt vom professionellen Sport bekannt gegeben.

„Ich will ganz viele Kinder! Mindestens zwei. Vielleicht nicht heute oder morgen. Aber sicher in naher Zukunft.“

Der Kinderwunsch war auch ein Grund, das Eisschnelllaufen zu beenden. „Ich möchte nämlich irgendwann mal mit meinen Kindern spielen und toben können. Oder mal mit ihnen Inliner fahren.“ Dafür wollte sie ihren Körper nicht weiter im Training quälen.

Jetzt erwartet sie das erste Baby. 
Es ist der schönste Erfolg in ihrem Leben...:thumbup:


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## tommie3 (25 Feb. 2011)

Glückwunsch!


----------

